# instant cake questions



## dean9000 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a corrupt image so I need to start fresh

A couple of questions though....

1. does it wipe the new drive clean during it's imaging process or do I need to do that first? (i have tried other methods of recovery that has been blasting my new drive with bad images) if I do need to wipe it clean what should I use? fdisk perhaps?

2. once I image it using instant cake do I still need to run the mfsadd to expand the capacity or does it do it for me.......


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

1. It runs to fast to do a disk wipe.
2. No it does that for you.
The above questions are answered based on my experience with Instantcake, a great product. Lou Jacobs - tivoupgrade is the ultimate source on the product.


----------



## dean9000 (Oct 3, 2007)

what's the best method for wiping it clean? I am wary of using fdisk as it is a dos utility and I don't want it to lay down something that would monkey with the instantcake image...


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

http://hddguru.com/content/en/software/2006.04.13-HDD-Wipe-Tool/
try this I have not tried it myself but it should wipe your disk


----------



## dean9000 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks that looks like it will do the trick


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

dean9000 said:


> what's the best method for wiping it clean? I am wary of using fdisk as it is a dos utility and I don't want it to lay down something that would monkey with the instantcake image...


 You really do not need to "Wipe" the disk. Instant Cake will lay out a completely new partition table, boot sector and partitions.

If you have Acronis Disk Director it has a wipe function also.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Remember to change the 2032 battery when you are replacing the hard drive. Battery life is about 3 years.


----------



## dean9000 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good. I won't bother wiping it clean then. I guess I will run by the store and pick up one of those batteries...mine's going on 5 years now....

Thanks fellas....


----------



## dean9000 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well my series 2 is back and operational! Instant cake has a convert here....couldn't have been easier. Lost my recordings but now I have over 500 hours of recording space! I really don't even have enough time to watch what I had before but the kid movies were pushing the 80 gig limit. Now there should be no worries...

One question though....what version of software should I be running? It's currently at version 7 something.... I assume if there is a more recent version it will download it on its' own?


----------

